# Jarhead



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.madhauscreative.com/head in a jar.html

I'm gonna try this.......


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm liking this prop. I hope i have time to make one today. but with low ink in my computer i cant see how i will? so confused lol


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

hey don, lmk how it turns out. I've been trying to make a few myself, but haven't had much luck finding the right kind of faces for that project.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have been meaning to try that for a while now and finally found a bottle for it yesterday. Good luck with yours!


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

if someone gets a good head to print out post the link, I can't find the one the guy used...


----------



## Coonce-Ewing (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree, I can't find any decent graphic in google images.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's one of a woman.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

View attachment 331
He sent me the one that he used


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> He sent me the one that he used


That dude is creepy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That really looks sick and wrong, good job
Could you flatten an image with photoshop or maybe a morphing program?
Might check in cnet downloads or sourceforge. I know I seen a simple morph progam on the old screen savers tv program a couple of years ago.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Don of the Dead for sharing that link.

And thanks mikeq91 for sharing that image.

I put mine a milk bottle.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

nice!

did you add fake hair at the top?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeap just added a little fake hair.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

): the site with the tutorial is taken out for now... anybody have a copy of the tut?


----------

